# It's finally gone after 4 years!!!!!



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

It's finally gone! I've had it on and off since childhood and after being diagnosed with sub-clinical hypothyroidism last year I started to look at my lifestyle and I saw that I was eating crap all the time, I was always busy doing stuff, running around trying to do everything and trying to please everyone and constantly worrying like crazy. I didn't sleep enough, I was trying to take on more than I could handle. I didn't make any time for myself. I drank loads of coffee, had stressful jobs for next to nothing in wages, didn't exercise, spent too much time sat on my ass. I thought there was a connection between sub-clinical hypothyroid and overworked adrenal glands.

I saw an article online about a woman who was diagnosed with cancer and it was terminal. She spent every penny she had to have fun in her final days and miraculously her cancer had gone! It really inspired me. What if our disorders are very much a result of stress and anxiety? Do you ever hear a healthy person complain?

I changed my lifestyle. The biggest thing was to say **** it! to anxiety and OCD thoughts and I ignored them. Even though my thoughts were plagued 24/7 and I felt strange and wierd and like I was going to die! and all the new stresses that were building up in my life I just thought eff this. Life's too short. This is going to kill me if I don't stop this now and I can do it.

Also 2012, is my **** it year! I'm taking a year out from caring so much about pointless crap.

So at first it was hard, then my worries got less and less. I started going to the gym with a friend and my DP would lift a bit at the gym. Then I cut coffee out completely, which was hard because the withdrawal made it all worse! Then I made little changes to my diet and adding omega 3 and these powered vits called emergen-c. I tried to keep myself busy and do things out of my comfort zone.

After Christmas I started to really feel normal again, then I had a sinus infection, which knocked me back. The past two weeks I've had really bad headaches, eyes were a bit jumpy and my vision was strange. I had a feeling this was me coming out of DP.

I've been sat at work for 8 hours everyday feeling so effed up and looking at a computer screen. Then I noticed my hearing changed, it was like everything had gone from muffled to crystal clear! Then things felt different. Like my mind was experiencing something without feeling flat and emotionless. Then things looked normal.

Then today...

Got up felt out of it still. Then snapped right back into reality! Cried with happiness, did a little victory dance and I am just so happy to finally beat DP!!!!!

It seems impossible to ignore those crazy thoughts you get with DP, but somehow I managed to ignore them and I think this is the key! I did go out with friends and family when my DP was at it's worst and trying to get on with life didn't work for me, but the way I reacted to my thoughts was the biggest factor in me getting back to normal. Don't rush recovery and just accept that u feel a bit effed up, but it's not for good. Let it wash over you.

P.s wanted to add that now I noticed noises outside like a car going past or a plane where as before I didn't notice little things outside myself like that.

The biggest tip I have is, get out of your head! Stop overthinking.


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

So happy for you







I hope that I'll be able to post something like this soon .


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Distraction and Healthy Habits is the best chance you can give yourself to heal!

YES!!!!


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

wow this is great! it gives me hope. i have been trying to change my habits also i find the hardest thing for me is driving bc i get a little scared. its really hard to change your life style esp eating habits. hope you contuine to have a great life with out dp! congrats!


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

What caused you to get tested for sub-clinical hypothyroidism. & was it just from a normal blood test?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

I think i might have some sinus problems too, can you please explain to me what you mean by weird and jumpy vision?


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

hulKK said:


> What caused you to get tested for sub-clinical hypothyroidism. & was it just from a normal blood test?


I had a really rapid heartbeat and went to the doctors to get checked out. They wanted me to have a blood test.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> I think i might have some sinus problems too, can you please explain to me what you mean by weird and jumpy vision?


I'm not sure how to put it into words. It's like looking at a shaky picture, but very subtly and like a constant migraine aura.


----------



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

nearlyrecovered said:


> It's finally gone! I've had it on and off since childhood and after being diagnosed with sub-clinical hypothyroidism last year I started to look at my lifestyle and I saw that I was eating crap all the time, I was always busy doing stuff, running around trying to do everything and trying to please everyone and constantly worrying like crazy. I didn't sleep enough, I was trying to take on more than I could handle. I didn't make any time for myself. I drank loads of coffee, had stressful jobs for next to nothing in wages, didn't exercise, spent too much time sat on my ass. I thought there was a connection between sub-clinical hypothyroid and overworked adrenal glands.
> 
> I saw an article online about a woman who was diagnosed with cancer and it was terminal. She spent every penny she had to have fun in her final days and miraculously her cancer had gone! It really inspired me. What if our disorders are very much a result of stress and anxiety? Do you ever hear a healthy person complain?
> 
> ...


I'm really happy for you! This was so encouraging to read.







I agree, my DP definitely seems to be connected with hormones. Once you mentioned hyperthyroidism, I started researching and found something about pituitary glands--that exact place in my head is freaking out constantly, and I've felt it was connected to my DP and anxiety since it all started. (I thought it was just my brain before.)

I can't thank you enough for writing this, now I actually might be able to get back to normal.
...just did further research and found all my symptoms are indicative of pituitary gland cancer. oh god haha I'm guessing it's not that but hey, now I'm actually going to go to the doctor--maybe you've just saved a life!


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

Brizia Estrada said:


> So happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very sure you will.







stay positive.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

stillhaventfound said:


> I'm really happy for you! This was so encouraging to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it all comes down to anxiety and it might feel as though something is really seriously wrong with you, but it's not. Please don't worry.

I remember when I first got DP and I was convinced there was something wrong with my brain. I saw so many different doctors about it and one was very down to earth and told me not to go near the internet! because I'd probably google my symptoms and come up with something very bad. Luckly my Dad and my partner went though this so they put my mind at ease. It was very hard to accept there was nothing wrong when I felt so strange and half dead, but I trained myself to ignore all those thoughts. Eventually they went away and now and again I'd get one and it would be scarier because I forgot how bad they were.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

juls09 said:


> wow this is great! it gives me hope. i have been trying to change my habits also i find the hardest thing for me is driving bc i get a little scared. its really hard to change your life style esp eating habits. hope you contuine to have a great life with out dp! congrats!


I nearly crashed when I had driving lessons with DP. I think I'll try again now it's gone. Biggest thing I'd suggest changing is making time for yourself and be nice to yourself while your going through this. Treat yourself to something relaxing and no matter how bad you feel just let it wash over you and ignore the fear thoughts.

I'm still struggling with the eating habits. I had green smoothies and more fruit and veg one week and then slowly slipped back into eating junk lol.


----------



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

nearlyrecovered said:


> I think it all comes down to anxiety and it might feel as though something is really seriously wrong with you, but it's not. Please don't worry.


Honestly, I hardly ever have anxiety about my health. I just feel awful all the time and feel like something physically must be slightly off as well as mentally/emotionally. Probably, like you said, a lot of it has to do with diet and exercise and stress.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

stillhaventfound said:


> Honestly, I hardly ever have anxiety about my health. I just feel awful all the time and feel like something physically must be slightly off as well as mentally/emotionally. Probably, like you said, a lot of it has to do with diet and exercise and stress.


I went through all that at the start. Get checked out for peace of mind, but I think you'll be fine


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

i like this post


----------



## LogLady (Oct 17, 2011)

this made me smile


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

bill said:


> This site is ******* great, I love it, so much positivity, just what people need to combat this ****.


Thanks  just seen this post for the first time in two years and right now I am DR free.

It really is just stress. Binaural beats calm the mind and that really lifted a lot of my DR. I watched them for free on YouTube. Letting go of fear thoughts no matter what and relaxing once lifted my DR in one week! I wish I could tell my teenage self all this.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

nearlyrecovered said:


> It seems impossible to ignore those crazy thoughts you get with DP, but somehow I managed to ignore them and I think this is the key! I did go out with friends and family when my DP was at it's worst and trying to get on with life didn't work for me, but the way I reacted to my thoughts was the biggest factor in me getting back to normal.


Hey, thanks for this post.

Can you clarify this point please? Trying to get on with your life didn't work for you, what do you mean? And what was the way you reacted to your thoughts, ignoring them?

I don't feel I have major thoughts, I just feel I forgot how to act and what to do and how to control my body and words, this makes me stressed because I can't handle stuff as I used to anymore.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

JJ123D said:


> Hey, thanks for this post.
> 
> Can you clarify this point please? Trying to get on with your life didn't work for you, what do you mean? And what was the way you reacted to your thoughts, ignoring them?
> I don't feel I have major thoughts, I just feel I forgot how to act and what to do and how to control my body and words, this makes me stressed because I can't handle stuff as I used to anymore.


Hi,

It was for the reason you mentioned (forgetting how to act) that being around friends didn't work for me and then I would overthink about it. It got to a point where I would avoid people and places because of my DR, but instead of giving in to my fear thoughts, I ignored them and tried to be in the moment and out of my head. I started getting my confidence back and naturally just was myself again without thinking how I acted around others with DR. I found making an effort to be normal with DR was stressful so just tried my hardest to let go of all the anxiety and gave myself time to get back to normal without beating myself up about not being like everyone else who didn't have a care in the world.

When I had a fear thought I could either give in and go home early on a night out or say eff it and eventually I'd find myself forgetting why I was so anxious in the first place and having a good time.

I ignore all the thoughts created by anxiety, but found it helps to fully feel a past traumatic experience. I found that doing this helps you finally let it go.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

bill said:


> You're my hero, well done my friend, truly inspirational.


Thank you very much! That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me. It seems impossible with DR/DP to overcome it, but once you realise it's just your brains way of dealing with stress it becomes so much easier to get rid of and once you calm your mind it disappears quite fast.


----------



## jtt123 (Oct 20, 2013)

What's it like to feel real again? I'm 18 and have had it for around 7 years now so I have no idea what reality feels like

Can you describe it?


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Jtt123,

It feels great. You notice everything more clearly, even the slightest detail. I could watch something I've seen before and realise I've missed loads of small details in the past. My vision is a lot better, my hearing is better and I'm not on autopilot anymore. I'm very much focused on right now instead of being in my head.

I feel things a lot more. Did you ever come back off holiday or from visiting family and feel really peaceful when you were younger? Or Christmas had a different feeling to it and you could feel the atmosphere on Halloween? That's the only way I could describe this feeling. I feel what is going on around me instead of feeling like I'm looking through thick fog. In the past I'd walk round my house and it would feel like a dream, but now I am aware of every step I take and every little detail around me.

I have better control of my life now because when I had DR I would easily go along with what everyone else wanted to do because I was so out of it. Now I am aware of what's going on so I get the chance to say no to things that would be stressful and I don't take too much on now.

I'll be honest, DR made listening to music better for me for some reason. I'm a lot more confident and don't think about how I would talk to others anymore, it just comes naturally.


----------

